# Ogólne > Badania >  Wyniki badań krwi AST i ALT ?

## przemytnik606

Witam serdecznie

Zrobiłem badania krwi całościowe i wszystko wyszło w normie poza czymś co się nazywa ALT a tyczy się wątroby, norma jest od 0,0 - 40,0 a u mnie jest 50,2. Wynik AST jest w normie i przy normie 0,0 - 41,0 u mnie jest 29,6.
Co może oznaczać taki wynik ?
Dodam że badania usg jamy brzusznej w tym wątroby wykonane tego samego dnia wyszły bardzo dobrze, badania moczu też super.

Za odpowiedz z góry serdecznie dziękuję.

----------


## nnn123

Inne bad. w normie? Nie jest to jeszcze tragedia. Możliwe że wątroba jest "przemęczona" najpewniej dietą, alkoholem lub lekarstwami. Albo (wczesny) stan zapalny. Lekarz i sprawdzić w pierwszej kolejności HBs i anty-HCV.

[Zaznaczam iż nie jestem lekarzem a niniejszy post jest moją prywatną opinią którą ustawowo można potłuc o kant d...]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wszystkie inne badania są w idealnym porządku.

----------


## nnn123

A HBs i anty-HCV miał Pan robione? Nie wiem jakie badania konkretnie Pan robił. Różnych badań z krwi jest tyle że osobiście jakbym sam je wymieniał na siłę z pamięci to by potrwało co najmniej tydzień. "Całościowe" - to zapewne nazwa pakietu który ma mnóstwo badań wykrywających większość schorzeń i nieprawidłowości. Z jednymi bad. jest tak że np. 10% ponad normę to tyle co nic, a niektóre są daleko do normy a podnosi się alarm (w opinii np. lekarza) lub robi się tzw. obserwację czyli ponawia badanie za jakiś czas żeby stwierdzić czy rzeczywiście coś się dzieje czy to np. wina maszyny które nigdy nie są super dokładne - 1/3 tego forum tak wygląda, drugie 1/3 to ludzie z nerwicą szukający sobie diagnozy lub całkiem innej choroby na siłę bo np. "50 lekarzy się myli" - najczęściej to nerwica natręctw z urojeniami hipochondrycznymi. Odsyłam do książek tudzież net. Ja wykładu za darmo robić nie będę. Przypominam po raz drugi, że nie jestem lekarzem (ja tylko "coś" tam wiem).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po prostu dawno nie robiłem żadnych badań bo zawsze czułem się i czuję bardzo dobrze, ostatni raz jakiekolwiek badania robiłem chyba z 5 czy z 6 lat temu. Dziewczyna mnie namówiła bo sama sobie robiła to zrobiłem no i z całej kartki tylko to było ponad normę,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A  HBs i anty-HCV nie robiłem, może poczekam i za miesiąc powtórzę badania +  HBs i anty-HCV. Norma przekroczona jest tylko trochę więc może to nic złego a badania za miesiąc to zweryfikują.

----------


## nnn123

B. prof. przydają się choć czasem bywa "przyszedłem do lekarza zdrowy a wyszedłem chory". Albo coś się znajdzie albo załapie podczas wizyty (sam ktoś na mnie chyrlał w ośrodku jakieś 2-3 tyg temu a teraz siedzę i "umieram") albo wda podczas iniekcji np.: córka znajomej będąc w ciąży robiła prywatnie badania i złapała "ostrą postać" HCV bo pielęgniarka nie raczyła zmienić rękawiczek - statystycznie bardzo trudno tak się zarazić co nie znaczy że się nie da.

Polecam zrobić te dwa. No chyba że obciąża Pan czymś wątrobę albo to wina maszyny to wtedy najpewniej wyjdą ujemnie.

----------


## nnn123

PS. Po kiego powtarzać całą resztę badań? OB/CRP (lub oba), morfologia (jak kto woli pełna z rozmazem), amylaza i lipazy, p. wątrobowe. Na upartego amoniak i kreatynina. I owszem badania zwykle nie powtarza się dzień za dniem, tylko miesiąc za miesiąc. No chyba że ma się coś poważnego - ale tego tu nie widzę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedz  :Smile:  

Zobaczę po prostu co wyjdzie za miesiąc  :Smile:

----------


## nnn123

PS2. O tym zawsze zapominam. Do badań wątroby czasem dolicza się bilirubinę, zwłaszcza jak są problemy ze stolcem. Niewielkie (czasem nawet dwukrotnie) przekroczenie normy jest fizjologiczne - np. coś metabolizuje co dopiero było albo jeszcze jest w jelitach i tak samo przy nawet słabych lekarstwach. A GGTP bywa podniesione do miesiąca po piciu wiadomo czego.

----------


## jorg-1951@wp.pl

Zrobiłem wyniki ALT i AST
Alt wyszedł 87  0-55
Ast 55 5-34
Cóż to znaczy?
Dzięki
Ryszard

----------

